# Thien Baffle (Yes, again)



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I've read the threads twice, looked at the original website (http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm) and checked out the pics on the "show us your DC" thread. I understand the top part of the contraption - a lid, with an angled intake from the dust producer, and an exit pipe (straight or angled depending on what pics I look at) going to the collector. 

In the original it has two pics of a baffle that is a circle the radius of the trash can, but with 2/3 cut out a bit for the shavings to fall through. Then there is another pic from the side, but that looks like it is a two-piece bottom, and the pieces are twisted to form some sort of ramp? Which one is it? And in the first two pics, how do the shavings get to the bottom? Why don't they just fly in the intake pipe, hit that baffle, and get sucked out the outtake pipe? 
Thanks in advance for any clarification.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a bit puzzled too, Joe. It seems that every Thien collector is a little different than the others. Does anyone know of an information resource that indicates how well these different designs work compared to each other?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The design creates a cyclone effect inside the baffle area. The debris don't get sucked up into the exhaust because of centrifugal force spinning the debris up against the side of the can. The debris slows/stops spinning as it hits the sides and falls into the bottom of the can. 

I hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Makes sense. Is the baffle parallel to the lid or is it angled?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

bofa said:


> Makes sense. Is the baffle parallel to the lid or is it angled?


That was part of my original question. Looking at the original website there are two pics where it is a one piece job, parallel to the lid, and there is a 3rd pic that makes it look like two pieces, angled, almost like a boat prop shape. On the "show us yours" thread they look like they are parallel to each other. 

I finished my lid, routed a round lip on it to sit securely on the can - I'll throw some gasket in the bottom of the lip later to make a better seal, made the holes for the intake/outtake with an adjustable hole cutter and cut the pipe and elbows for the in/out. They sit just snugly and with a bit of caulk will be airtight. So once I figure the baffle thing out I can finish it up. Until then I've moved on to running the pipe - I also have to make the blast gates so it's not going to be done today but hopefully by the middle of the month.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I poked through his forums and it looks like they are supposed to be parallel (the rod lengths are the same and I didn't see anything about tightening them to different lengths). I think the camera angles are just weird. I'm thinking about doing one of these on a smaller scale now for a small shop vac... hmm...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*then check this out*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/forget-dust-deputy-27235/

nice job on this one Kenbo!  bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/forget-dust-deputy-27235/
> 
> nice job on this one Kenbo!  bill


 
Thanks Bill, I was just going to post this.
:thumbsup:


----------

